# SUPPRESSION DE PING



## conkouati (4 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, 

en cherchant les options pour supprimer PING (je déteste cette intrusion qui essaie de m'obliger à cliquer) je suis tombé sur ce lien qui résume 4 possibilités:
http://gidden.net/tom/2010/09/25/removing-ping-from-itunes-10-0-1/
cependant il reste dans la barre de gauche l'option PING dans la rubrique "store". Est-ce que quelqu'un connaitrait le moyen de supprimer aussi cette référence?

@+

Tu aurais pu poser ta question à la suite de ton post, dans la (bonne) section iTunes du forum : http://forums.macg.co/itunes/ping-453792.html
Je ferme ici (woohoo mon premier verrouillage)


----------

